# ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten



## Freakless08 (24. Mai 2012)

*ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Am 31.12.2011 lief die Vereinbarung zwischen ZPÜ und Bitcom aus, wonach die Abgaben auf Spiecherkarten bei 8 cent bzw 10 cent bei nicht Bitcom-Mitglieder lag. 

Nun verlangt die ZPÜ ab 1. Juli für USB Sticks eine Gebühr von 91 cent für bis zu vier GB, über vier GB wird 1,56 Euro fällig.
Noch drastischer sind die Gebühren für Speicherkarten gestiegen, so wird 1,95 Euro für Speicherkarten ab vier GB verlangt.
(Hinweis : Preise sind ohne Mehrwertsteuer)

Nun wollen Bitcom und einige Hersteller (darunter Transcend) dagegen vorgehen, da der durchschnittliche Preis von 6 - 18 Euro für 8GB Speicherplatz nicht mehr gehalten werden könne und die Preise nach oben angepasst werden müssen. Zudem mache die Gebühr einen sehr hohen Anteil am Verkaufspreis aus.

Quelle: Heise Verlag
heise online | ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben auf USB-Sticks und Speicherkarten drastisch


----------



## dj*viper (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

wie oft denn noch die news? gibts doch schon... 

EDIT: ah die wurde geclosed...ok, dann frieden


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*



dj*viper schrieb:


> wie oft denn noch die news? gibts doch schon...
> 
> EDIT: ah die wurde geclosed...ok, dann frieden


Sein Thread wurde geschloßen weil 1:1 Kopie...
Ich schreib meine News selbst (Linux) bzw. Selbstformuliert (z.B. die hier) 

Außerdem ist es NICHT die GEMA gewesen (wie er geschrieben hatte) sondern die ZPÜ, somit Falschinformation.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZPÜ
Man sollte eben nicht jede Quelle nehmen bzw. seine eigenen Quellen nochmal selbst überprüfen.


----------



## Spherre08 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Die Zentrale kannte ich noch garnicht


----------



## dj*viper (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*



Spherre08 schrieb:


> Die Zentrale kannte ich noch garnicht


 hast du nichts verpasst


----------



## Gary94 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Ohh.. Ich kann mich noch erinnern vor einigen Jahren, da kostete eine normale 2 GB SD Speicherkarte 20€ Wahnsinn...


----------



## Homerclon (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Gibts auch eine Abgabe auf Klopapier? Könnte man immerhin auch Urheberrechtlich Geschützes darauf übertragen. (Und nicht nur Büchter, auch Noten und Texte von Liedern.)
Und von werdende Eltern müsste man auch eine Abgabe verlangen. Jeder Mensch kann Geschütztes Material Auswendig lernen und damit verbreiten.
Für Personen mit photographischem Gedächtnis fällt eine erhöhte Gebühr an, die habens leichter sich das zu merken.


----------



## MG42 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Ja macht diesen Sauverein dicht.


----------



## Citynomad (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Abgesehen von der unverschämten Höhe der Preiserhöhung ist es einfach eine Frechheit, dass die einfach festlegen wofür die wieviel bekommen zu haben. Wenn das ganze per Gesetz festgesetzt werden würde, okay. Nicht schön, aber okay. Aber ein wirtschaftlicher Interessenverband? Und dann mit Ausreden wie Raubkopien kommen? Wer kopiert denn bitte seine Raubkopie auf nen Stick oder ne Speicherkarte? Die gehen auf (externe) Festplatten!
Auf nem Stick hat man normalerweise Daten für die Arbeit/Uni/Schule. Und auf Speicherkarten (abgesehen mal von Mini/µSD) liegen normalerweise Fotos. Ich schwöre auf CF Karten und habe wirklich moch nie von jemandem gehört, der damit Musik o.ä. transportiert/kopiert hat. Und an meinen Fotos habe immernoch ich das Urheberrecht, also sollte da auch keine Abgabe fällig werden.

Europa und Amerika suchen ständig nach Schurkenstaaten und erklären denen den Krieg. Gegen Schurkenvereine wie GEZ, GEMA und ZPÜ sollte man mal vorgehen. Gegen die sind ja die Wegelagerer, Räuber und Banditen von früher bloß Chorknaben. Gegen die konnte man sich wenigstens legal mit Waffengewalt wehren, wenn die einem unrechtmäßig das Eigentum abnehmen wollen. Warum ich in diesem Staat mir aber so Erpressungen/Raub gefallen lassen muss, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich zahle für Dienste die ich nicht nutze, ich werde für Verbrechen mit Geldstrafen belegt die ich gar nicht begehe aber begehen könnte... irgendwann reicht es.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe dachte ich mir noch "Da will mich jemand vera^schen". Gebühren für USB - Sticks und Speicherkarten  Jetzt ist da auch noch was wahres dran. ^^
Es reicht wohl nicht das man sich für die Fixkosten im Monat immer tiefer in die Tasche greifen lassen muss.


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Dann lieber die Gebühren noch weiter erhöhen und komplett auf das Urheberrecht verzichten  Quasi eine Flatrate und man kann kopieren und tauschen soviel man will. So ist die Sache aber "Diebstahl" am kleinen Mann.

Und vermutlich sehen die Künstler nichtmal etwas von den Gebühren


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Klingt ja schwer nach Piraten Partei 

Wenn wir schon für jeden Stuss zahlen müssen, wieso zum Teufel gibt es dann so viele Institutionen wie die GEMA, FPÜ, GEZ, ... würde da nicht EINE große Institution reichen??? Die vielen "kleinen" Einzelnen Institutionen kosten nur extra Geld, unser Geld.


----------



## Blackstacker (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Man zahlt ja schon solche abgaben für sämtliche geräte in denen man eine Speicherkarte nutzen kann und das ist teilweise auch ne ganze menge 
die wollen einfach nur soviel wie möglich alle abkassieren und die Hersteller sollen sich endlich mal wehren gegen den mist !
Diese Politik ist zum


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe dachte ich mir noch "Da will mich jemand vera^schen". Gebühren für USB - Sticks und Speicherkarten  Jetzt ist da auch noch was wahres dran. ^^
> Es reicht wohl nicht das man sich für die Fixkosten im Monat immer tiefer in die Tasche greifen lassen muss.


 Du zahlst bei jedem (fast? ich glaub wirklich JEDEM) Gerät, was irgendwie etwas speichern kann, Abgaben.

Die paar Cent waren irgendwo ja auch ok und vertretbar, wobei die Leute die das Zeug verdient haben, dieses sicherlich NICHT bekommen haben. Nämlich die Urheber, sondern nur irgendwelche Rechteverwerter...

Die Erhöhung ist aber total fürn Arsch und fern ab jedweder Realität... 

Die ham se echt nicht mehr alle...


----------



## Blackstacker (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Preise auf der Seite der ZPÜ angesehen 

das ist echt übel wieviel die verlangen 

Für einen Fernseher mit MP3 Player und MP4 Player kassieren die über 30 Euro und wenn das Gerät dann noch ein Smart TV ist, dann wirds richtig teuer 

und dann kommt ja auch noch die GEZ die auch noch Kohle sehen will


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Dazu noch Kabelfernsehen da man keine Sat Schüssel anbringen darf.  Fernsehen wird so richtig teuer. ^^


----------



## Research (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Damit werden auch die Preise von Smartphones, Tablets... steigen.


----------



## Seabound (25. Mai 2012)

Ich finde das nicht soooo dramatisch. Wie häufig kauft man nen USB-Stick? Meiner ist 4 oder 5 Jahre alt. Und für die Spiegelreflex hab ich einmal ne 16GB Speicherkarte angeschafft. Reicht locker. Natürlich isses Kagge, aber man kauft diese Dinge ja nicht monatlich. TVs mit MP3 ja vermutlich auch nict ;0)


----------



## bingo88 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Da kann ich nur sagen:


----------



## Shinchyko (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Zur ergänzung der Zahlen:

Die Preissteigerung der ZPÜ beträgt demzufolge bis zu 1850%

Darüber hinnaus, und das ist warscheinlich dem anderem Threadschreiber nicht aufgefallen, hat die Gema "lediglich" die Lizenzabgaben für Discotheken/Kneipen erhöht bzw möchte das machen. Und zwar bis zu 400% mehr. Einige große Discotheken in Berlin fürchten nun um ihre Existenz und auch kleinere werden ihre Probleme haben. Ich glaube auch, das das jegwede Form von Bühne wo Musik oder dergleichen gespielt wird, betreffen wird.

Ich gehe davon aus, das wir bei den nächsten WM spielen, wo manch einer diese Open Views oder wie sie hießen angucken will, geld bezahlen muss um Musik zwischen den Pausen hören zu dürfen. 

Noch als kleiner Hinweis: In Luxemburg zb, muss man keine derartige gebühr auf Speicherkarten zahlen. Zumindest soweit ich das gehört habe. Wir sollten also nach dem in Kraft treten darüber nachdenken nicht demnächst dort einzukaufen


----------



## micRobe (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Am 31.12.2011 lief die Vereinbarung zwischen ZPÜ und Bitcom aus, wonach die Abgaben auf Spiecherkarten bei 8 cent bzw 10 cent bei nicht Bitcom-Mitglieder lag.
> 
> Nun verlangt die ZPÜ ab 1. Juli für USB Sticks eine Gebühr von 91 cent für bis zu vier GB, über vier GB wird 1,56 Euro fällig.
> Noch drastischer sind die Gebühren für Speicherkarten gestiegen, so wird 1,95 Euro für Speicherkarten ab vier GB verlangt.
> ...



Weiß jemand wie man eine Petition startet oder hat das schon mal gemacht? Hab keine Zeit mich da jetzt reinzulesen, würde es aber definitiv unterstützen!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...b-sticks-und-sd-karten-ab-01-07-2012-a-3.html


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht soooo dramatisch. Wie häufig kauft man nen USB-Stick? Meiner ist 4 oder 5 Jahre alt. Und für die Spiegelreflex hab ich einmal ne 16GB Speicherkarte angeschafft. Reicht locker. Natürlich isses Kagge, aber man kauft diese Dinge ja nicht monatlich. TVs mit MP3 ja vermutlich auch nict ;0)


 
Weißt schon, dass das für alle Speichermedien gilt? Heißt auch für CD und DVD Rohlinge!
Und die holt sich manches einer eben doch jeden Monat.


----------



## sanQn (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Ist schon eine Frechheit für sowas von Heute auf Morgen mehr Geld zu verlangen. Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund für die Gebührenerhöhung oder kriegt die Chefetage wieder mal den Hals nicht voll? 

Wie ist es eigentlich geregelt: Ich kaufe Speichermedien in ausländischen Shops(chin. Ebayshops oder Geizhals), muss ich dann die deutsche Gebühr nachzahlen oder zahle ich nur die Gebühr die in dem Land anfällt, in dem der Shop registriert ist?


----------



## Sutekh (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Wieso bezahlt man eigentlich auf nen Brenner Gebühren..und auf Rohlinge dann noch einmal? Ich meine ohne Rohlinge kann ich ja mit dem Brenner nix kopieren..also warum Gebühren auf den Brenner? O_o Ahahaha.....irgendwann wird man noch Wahnsinnig!


----------



## Seabound (25. Mai 2012)

Shinchyko schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten also nach dem in Kraft treten darüber nachdenken nicht demnächst dort einzukaufen



Luxemburg? Cool, dann können wir gleich noch günstig tanken und billig Kippen, Kaffee und Schnaps kaufen


----------



## Spherre08 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Und bringt mir dann was mit?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*



Sutekh schrieb:


> Wieso bezahlt man eigentlich auf nen Brenner Gebühren..und auf Rohlinge dann noch einmal? Ich meine ohne Rohlinge kann ich ja mit dem Brenner nix kopieren..also warum Gebühren auf den Brenner? O_o Ahahaha.....irgendwann wird man noch Wahnsinnig!



10,68€ zahlst für einen DVD-Brenner der im Handel MIT Steuern und Marge für den Händler AB *14,79€* kostet.
Lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen, was den Hauptpreis eines Brenners ausmacht...
Ein Smarphone kostet ab 8GB Speicher 36€, darunter nur 16€.
Für Multifunktions-Laserdruckern (50€ bis 39 Seiten pro Minute) will ich gar nicht anfangen...

Wie immer gibts bei Wiki nen netten Überblick über die Pauschalabgaben.

e:/ Vllt kommt auch das Video von SemperVideo gut, wo die Pauschalabgaben mal aufgeschlüsselt und und vorgerrechnet werden z.B. bei Rohlingen


----------



## MG42 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Luxemburg? Cool, dann können wir gleich noch günstig tanken und billig Kippen, Kaffee und Schnaps kaufen





Erinnert mich an die "Überlebenspakete" aus dem Westen.... Jetzt braucht man Verwandte in Luxembourg....

Bei sowas geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf. Wird Zeit dass man dagegen einschreitet, per Petition.


----------



## Seabound (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Weißt schon, dass das für alle Speichermedien gilt? Heißt auch für CD und DVD Rohlinge!
> Und die holt sich manches einer eben doch jeden Monat.



Ich hab aber keinen Brenner... Also mir isses in dem Fall egal.


----------



## MARIIIO (26. Mai 2012)

Wie so vieles bei uns im Staate gehört da mal ein Kahlschlag gemacht, und das ganze GEMA/ZPÜ/... -System neu aufgebaut! Schlanker, gerechter, weniger Kosten verursachend. Weiß jemand wie groß die "Reibungsverluste" sind, also wie viel überhaupt da ankommt wos hin soll (zum Künstler,...)? Aber da sträuben sich die Verantwortlichen, denn das wäre ja Aufwand, die Beamten-Kollegen wurden teilweise versetzt werden müssen, und und und. Wäre echt dafür, den ganzen Staat mal unter wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten neu aufzubauen...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Is mal ne Zahl (für die GEMA):
862*10^6 € eingenommen, davon gehen für Mitarbeiter, Verwaltung etc.  127*10^6^€ drauf. Der Rest wird ausgeschüttet. Kannst dir dazu mal den  Geschäftsbericht  durchlesen.


----------



## Memphys (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Sehr geil ist ja auch das Handys ohne Touchscreen niedrigere Abgaben haben... weil der Touchscreen auch so sehr fürs kopieren verantwortlich ist...


----------



## Sloth (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Die Abage ist sinvoll und nützlich, sie erfolgt nach dem Urhebergesetz, wie man in Freakless08s Link zu wikipedia lesen kann:


*§ 54 Vergütungspflicht*

  (1) Ist nach der Art  eines Werkes zu erwarten, dass es nach § 53 Abs. 1 bis 3 vervielfältigt  wird, so hat der Urheber des Werkes gegen den Hersteller von Geräten und  von Speichermedien, deren Typ allein oder in Verbindung mit anderen  Geräten, Speichermedien oder Zubehör zur Vornahme solcher  Vervielfältigungen benutzt wird, Anspruch auf Zahlung einer angemessenen  Vergütung.
(2) Der Anspruch nach Absatz 1  entfällt, soweit nach den Umständen erwartet werden kann, dass die  Geräte oder Speichermedien im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes nicht zu  Vervielfältigungen benutzt werden.


----------



## einjojo (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Also ist denn jetzt eine Raubkopie auf einem USB-Stick Legal??? Hab doch die GEMA bezahlt...mit dem Stick.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Nein, du darfst auf dem USB Stick ne Kopie der Bildzeitung haben, damit du Sie auf deinem Schlepptop digital ansehen kannst.

An andere darfst du das dann aber noch immer nicht weitergeben, wobei kann sein, dass es auch Freunde waren, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Das lächerliche an der Sache ist ja, dass es heutzutage eigentlich kaum noch realistische Beispiele gibt, wo man wirklich eine Privatkopie anfertigen kann, bzw. wo man es auch wirklich macht UND! darf.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Schoen das diese Abgaben ein Thema sind, und hoffe auch bleiben.

Ich bin sehr dafuer das gute Arbeit ordentlich entlohnt wird. Egal ob das ein Handwerker, Politiker, IT-Profi, Kernphysiker, Rettungskraefte, Kuenstler, Altenpfleger oder sonst etwas ist.
Deswegen kaufe ich auch Musik und Filme die mir gefallen und die ich gut finde. In der Vergangenheit hatte ich auch diverse Alben auch mehrmals gekauft, warum auch immer. Sonderedition oder defekter Datentraeger.

Aber diese elendigen Parasiten von den Verwertungsgesellschaften...
Ich werde hier als User unter Generalverdacht gestellt, ein boeser Raubmordvergewaltigungskopierer zu sein, der absolut nichts Anderes mit den Geraeten bzw. Datentraegern vor hat, als illegale Machenschaften.
Wuerde ich soetwas machen, und mich dabei erwischen lassen, wuerde ich dafuer auch noch die Konsequenzen tragen.

Ich kann gut mit Abgaben leben, aber dann bitte die ganzen Abmahnwahnsinnigen stoppen und private Kopien erlauben. Bezahlt ist es doch.
Oder eben keine Abgaben, und der Rest (fast) wie gehabt.
Nur so in dieser Form fuehl ich mich irgendwie etliche Jahrhunderte zurueckversetzt, wo noch das Raubrittertum gang und gaebe war.

Der deutsche Michel wird aber nicht so schnell auf die Straße gehen. 
Weis nicht ob die Angst noch zu groß ist, das wir dann in Zustaende wie 1933 und danach schlittern, oder obs den Leuten in der Masse doch besser geht, als immer wieder vorgejammert.
Vielleicht ist die Masse ja auch nur einfach Faul und Dumm....

Wegen Petition: kA ob das schon gelinkt wurde, hier zumindest gegen die Tarifreform.


----------



## joasas (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten*

Es werden nicht alle Künstler entlohnt sondern nur die Verwertungsgesellschaften und die Künstler, die am meisten verdienen. Übrigens: Nur die 5% der Künstler die am meisten verdienen dürfen bei der GEMA Entscheidungen treffen. Und so eine Organisation will die Rechte aller Künstler schützen und vertreten - dabei tritt sie diese mit den Füßen und missbraucht die kleinen Künstler.

Diese Erhöhung der Pauschale ist eine bodenlose Frechheit. Zum einen ist diese Pauschale bereits eine Frechheit - sie deckelt die Kopien ab, die man von z.B. CDs erstellt - nur gibt es da ein Problem - man darf nicht von CD kopieren da eigentlich jede CD einen Kopierschutz hat. Dadurch kann ich gar nicht die pauschal erworbene Erlaubnis z.B. Musik auf die SD zu kopieren nutzen, denn ich mach mich durch das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes strafbar. Für mich als Endkunden eine Sauerei, aber da der Staat daran verdient wird da nichts geändert.

Wenn ich fotografier, dann hab ich die Urheberrechte an den Bildern. Nicht die GEMA oder sonstige Einrichtungen, wieso sollte ich also eine Pauschale dafür zahlen müssen weil eine Minderheit ein paar Lieder auf die Speicherkarten kopiert?


----------

